# Applications Will Not Open When Connected to WiFi

## kb1lqc

I know this is a relatively specific problem but hope someone will have any idea on how to approach fixing it.  I am a student at Rochester Institute of Technology (RIT) though live off campus. Whenever I connect my Gentoo laptop to the RIT unsecure wireless network (non WPA2) I cannot open any applications. Firefox, gedit, non will open. I can however still ping websites and such. The second I turn off the wireless everything starts working again. Does anyone have any clue how to approach this?

Here is the output when I try to run gedit from terminal:

```
No protocol specified

No protocol specified

(gedit:932): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
```

Bryce

KB1LQC

----------

## benneque

Answer is simple:

When you connect to WiFi: DHCP changes your hostname -> X won't work really

----------

## gerdesj

 *benneque wrote:*   

> Answer is simple:
> 
> When you connect to WiFi: DHCP changes your hostname -> X won't work really

 

If that is the problem then in /etc/conf.d/net you might want to add something like this:

```

dhcp_wlan0="release nontp nonis nosendhost"

```

Check net.example for the meaning of those and adjust to suit.  Change wlan0 to the name of your WiFi adapter.  You can set nearly everything per SSID as well which is handy.  Eg at home I have several static addresses, in the office I have something else and everywhere else it is dhcp - all on my one laptop.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## kb1lqc

I tried using the example config but it didn't work. It's hard to test since I have to be on campus to do so and when I am, I am usually a bit to busy to dedicate time to this! Thanks for the help. Would there be anything else I should know. Links to good articles or forum posts on this issue? Thanks.

Bryce

KB1LQC

----------

